# Juicing recipes?



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
i recently got myself a juicer and am so far loving it!!! Easy to clean and such good energy going into my body. At first i started easy with a 5 pound bag of organic carrots (which makes about 1 quart) and have moved onto more complex juices. my favorite recipe these days is...

2 apples
4 plum
peach
pear
small watermelon
splash of ginger 
2 carrots

anyone else out there have a recipe or two they would like to share?

thanks
steve


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miltomeal said:


> Hello everyone,
> i recently got myself a juicer and am so far loving it!!! Easy to clean and such good energy going into my body. At first i started easy with a 5 pound bag of organic carrots (which makes about 1 quart) and have moved onto more complex juices. my favorite recipe these days is...
> 
> 2 apples
> ...


Wow; that sounds so yum!!! I hope others have some recipes to share!


----------



## lhyne (Nov 13, 2011)

You may also try the Green Energizer Bunny.This one will keep you on your toes for hours. You will be needing: 2 Apples, 1/2 Cucumber, 1/2 Lemon (peeled), 1/2 Cup of kale, 1/2 Cup of spinach, 1/4 Bunch of celery, 1/4 Bulb of fennel, 1″ of Ginger and 1/4 Head of romaine lettuce. Using electric juice extractor, press all ingredients in the juicer. Whisk to combine.


----------



## Jameyab (Nov 16, 2011)

There are lots of juices recipes are available in the Google Search Engine just write juice recipes and many of recipes will be there. moreover you can make juices of your choice and these are easy made.


----------



## RUTHIE (May 27, 2013)

I juice daily (5-8 ounces at a time). I also make fruit smoothies on occassion., Now and then I add apple to vegetable (carrot) juice to get a reluctant eater to try juicing... I do not do the fruit juices in my veggie juicer. My mixture is largely green each morning as my kick off for energy, put in the juicer in the following order (important for parsley will just disappear if not juiced first):

fistful of parsley
slice of beet (important not to overdo this)
stick of celery 
Romain leaves or other greens
2-3 carrots (depending on size)

This is not a beginners drink. For those I would recommend starting with smaller fist of parsley, stick of celery and 3-4 Carrots. If that is still too healthy for you, add a half an apple (WITHOUT SEEDS). Make sure all ingredients are organic!

I do smoothies now and then and then I use a banana, blueberries, mango, and pineapple! I put ice along with those and would like to find a non dairy protein to add to it that does not contain soy or milk. Not the easiest request, and then on top of that you don't want to tamper with the yum affect... some protein powders have a terrible taste!

Any suggestions appreciated! PS I am happy to assist anyone in getting started with veggie juicing... I have been doing it for years and believe that my nutrition may be the main thing that has prevented me from going more severe in my lab numbers.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

When I used to juice, I learned that putting raw onion in the juicer - basically makes the drink tasty -- like - if you had tomoato, carrot, celery -- if you add onion -- it add's a salt flavor -- now you have something like a V8.



Have you found the juicing to be helpful? Makes me wanna go juice some non-goiterogenic veggies, thanks for this topic.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I got a Nutribullet juice extractor to try to get more greens and fruit in my diet. I tried a few recipes using combinations of with kale, celery, carrot, flax, apples, blueberries and other fruits. The first few drinks were way too thick and pretty nasty. Now I'm trying to keep it simple with things like fresh spinach leaves mixed with tomato juice and a splash of lemon. It tastes like a greener version of V8. Kale is good too. I'm going to try a fresh mango and peach blend next. I'm not sure how much it's helping, but it's better than snacking on junk.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

You mentioned Kale, I've read repeatedly that it's a goiterogenic.

You know, I think it's Jack Lalanne that has tons of awesome juice recipes.

A simple juice -- a few carrots (say like two giant carrots), two tomatoes, a pinch of cilantro, some "english cucumber" and 1/5 of a sweet yellow onion... And i've just about had a V8.  It's even yummy and salty-ish because of that onion.

But what is awesomesauce... I mean total awesomesauce... Take four oranges... Peel them. Now juice them. WOWZERS. Wow. YUMMYVILLE!!!


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> You mentioned Kale, I've read repeatedly that it's a goiterogenic.
> 
> You know, I think it's Jack Lalanne that has tons of awesome juice recipes.
> 
> ...


That sounds really good. I'll have to try it. I love anything with onion.

About goiterogenic -- are goiterogenic foods bad for anyone with thyroid problems or just hypo?


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's the juice smoothie I made today. I think it was my favorite so far. I used a NutriBullet but it should work in a blender too.

-3/4 cup of fresh Keitt Mango
-About 6 frozen strawberries 
-1/2 a peach
-Orange Juice

Lots of vitamin C. I've been trying to make one fruit and one green veggie juice drink each day and I think it's making a difference, at least with my skin and hair. My hair isn't falling out anymore.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I made a yummy juice today--juiced some kale, strawberries, blueberries, pineapple and carrots. The fruit overpowers the veggies so it's really sweet and delicious, although it is an odd color!

Technically, I shouldn't be having raw kale since I have Hashi's, but my thyroid is coming out next week and I just don't care anymore. I adore kale and spinach and it's been so long since I've eaten them.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish that I could figure out what to juice to make this bump in my throat go down  It's worse after this weekend... Really makes me think it's a response to something that I ate...


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Swimmer~ it is a good thought to think about your diet...are you gluten free? Do you eat prepared foods out of cans?

A bodily response to these can definately be inflammation.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi - I'm pretty much a "whole foods" eater. I am working on getting gluten out. I hardly eat anything out of a "box" (i.e., very little processed foods) -and like everyone - there are a few exceptions along the way -- moderation -- this weekend had some pizza though, don't know if that contributed? (NEVER had a problem before).


----------

